#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > انواع شبکه و سرور (مسائل نرم افزاری ) | Network >  > مشکل: ورود اینترنت به میکروتیک روتر برد

## vahidati

سلام و خسته نباشید به تمامی همکاران عزیز یک عدد روتر برد دارم که میخوام اینترنت دارش کنم ولی نه به روش pppoe clinte با IP که میخوام از پرت دوم نت رو خارج کنم یک عدد مودم تی پی لینک هم دارم که رنج ip با 192.168.1.2 به بعد شروع میشه لطفا راهنمایی بفرمایید

----------

*abady*,*pps2011*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## AMD

مدل دقیقش رو بنویسید .

----------

*pps2011*,*vahidati*

----------


## nekooee

سلام
تاپیکتون به بخش مربوطه منتقل شد.
من متوجه منظورتون نشدم. شما میخواین اینترنت رو بدین اول به میکروتیک بعد از port دیگر میکروتیک خروجی بگیرید؟ با چه رنج آی پی؟ کلا اول هدفتون رو از اینکار بگید تا بهتر بشه راهنماییتون کرد

----------

*AMD*,*vahidati*

----------


## vahidati

os روتر برد میکروتیک هست که روی یک سیستم 478 نصب شده با سه کارت شبکه که لایسنس 5.2 هست و میخوام اینترنت رو با ip اینترنت دار کنم و بعد به بقیه سیستم ها بدم برای مدیریت پهنای باند و درست کردن نام کاربری برای هر سیستم و رنج آی پی رو هم 192.168.1.110---192.168.1.104---192.168.1.105 و بقیه ip ها رو هم تست کردم

----------


## jacob

سلام دوست عزیز 
شما اگر ای پی استاتیک داردید برای اینترنت دارد کردن
داخل گزینه ip-----> address
ای پی و سابنت و گت وی را وارد میکنید مثلا پرت یک 
بعد در قسمت ip--->فایروال--->نت یک رول با با رنج ای پی که می خواهید اینترنت دار بکنید با اکشن مسکیورید می سازید اینترنت دار می شود ولی کلا اگر نرم افزار کرک شده باشد زیاد جالب نیست یوزر منیجر میکروتیک

----------

*nekooee*,*vahidati*

----------


## mj_blue

سلام و خسته نباشد
اول اینکه برای اتصال به IP راه زیاده
 لایسنست واسه اکانت دادن به دردت میخوره و نه اتصال به اینترنت پس مهم نیست
دوست عزیز موسکیورید برای اتصال به دیفالت روت به کار میره



دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*ali2002man*,*blacknaki*,*mina110*,*mohammadmoha*,*MSL*,*nekooee*,*raha2008*,*sahar20*,*vahidati*,*تاوا*,*علیرضا کریمی*

----------


## nekooee

به نظر من اگر هدفتون کنترل پهنای باند هست می تونید از یوزر منیجمنت خود میکروتیک استفاده کنید برای اینکار هم یکی از روشها ساخت  vp*n هست که بدید به کاربرها و از طریق اون کانکت بشن. ولی فکر کنم شما میخواین IP رو محدود کنید و اکانتی نباشه درسته؟

----------

*AMD*,*mj_blue*,*vahidati*

----------


## vahidati

Ether 1 رو در قسمت ip-Address 192.168.1.110 , و بعد رفتم IP-Route گتوی رو گذاشتم 192.168.1.1 که آی پی مودم هست که میکروتیک از مودم تغذیه میشه 

--
ip-firewall-Nat
add
در تب general 
SRC adreess 192.168.1.112



Action میشه Src-nat
و بعد To addresse  گذاشتم 192.168.1.113

----------


## vahidati

الان میکروتیک رو به روش pppoe Clinte اینترنت دار کردم نات رو چجوری تنظیم کنم که از پورت دیگه خارج کنم بدم به شبکه

----------

*mj_blue*,*pps2011*

----------


## mj_blue

اگر میکروتیک از pppoe client اینترنت دار بشه
کلا داستان عوض میشه
دیگه نیاز نیست ip- route کاری کنی ، یا فایروال SRC Nat بنویسی و .....
خوب از اتر 1 اگر اینترنت را بگیری
از اتر 2 مثلا اینترنت بخوای خارج بشه
از چه سرویسی میخوای استفاده کنی؟ بگو آموزشش را واست قرار میدم
عموم سرویس ها pppoe-pptp-hotspot برای کاربر خانگی و اداری استفاده میشه
لایسنس 5 همه چیز داره فقط انتخاب کن  :ورود اینترنت به میکروتیک روتر برد:

----------

*vahidati*

----------


## vahidati

ایدی و پسورد TeamViewer 10 پیام کردمم خدمتتون اگه میشه هر دو رو دوس دارم یاد بگیرم ولی اول روش Ether1 رو ممنون میشم راهنمایی بفرمایید

----------

*pps2011*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## mj_blue

دوست بزرگوار اول اینکه تیم ویور با هر بار اتصال یوزر و رمزش تغییر میکنه
دوم هدف تاپیک اینه که دیگران هم که مشکل مشابه دارند ، مشکلشان مرتفع بشه
پس ترجیحا سوالات را همینجا بپرسید
-------------------------------
فرض کنیم شما 2 تا اتر دارید
طبق فرمایش شما اتر 1 که از طریق pppoe Client اینترنت را به میکروتیک داده
خوب تمومه دیگه با این اتر کاری نداریم
فقط میخوایم از طریق اتر شماره 2 ، اینترنت را انتقال بدیم
روش های گوناگونی برای این کار وجود داره ، که معمول آنها pppoe-V P *N - Hotspot و ... هست
شما بفرمایید دقیقا میخواید چه کاری انجام بدید ، به طور کامل آموزش میزارم و نیاز بود توضیح میدم

----------

*nekooee*,*pps2011*,*vahidati*

----------


## vahidati

اگه امکان داره اول روش هات اسپوت و بعد وی پی ان که چطوری باید نت رو بدم به یک هاب سویچ وبعد بقیه سیستم ها

----------

*pps2011*

----------


## mj_blue

اگر راجع به فیلم سوالی داشتی بپرس
هات اسپاته + یوزر منیجر

----------

*pps2011*,*vahidati*

----------


## vahidati

الان از طریق lan میکروتیک رو اینترنت درار کردم میشه توضیح بدید چطوری از از میکروتیک خارجش کنم به شبکه برسونمش

----------

*mj_blue*,*pps2011*

----------


## mj_blue

این فیلم که آپلود کردم توضیح کاملی داده برای هات اسپات
اگر روشی دیگری برای اینترنت دار کردن یوزر هاتون نیاز دارین بپرسید
مثلا اینترنت را از طریق pppoe ارائه بدین یا PPTP وی پ ان

----------

*nekooee*,*pps2011*

----------


## nekooee

> چطوری از از میکروتیک خارجش کنم به شبکه برسونمش


شما طبق آموزش hotspot کافیه نودها (سیستم های داخل شبکه) به هات اسپات وصل بشن و یوزر و پسورد رو بزنند بعد از اون تا پایان سشن اینترنت دارند مگر آنکه سشن آنها با خاموش کردن سیستم یا موارد دیگه پایان یابد که در اون صورت باید مجدد لاگ این کنند.
من آموزش را ندیدم ولی اگر از طریق وایرلس هست که شما وقتی به وایرلس وصل بشید اتوماتیک یک علامت سوال روی کانکشن میاد که با کلیک روی آن مرورگر باز میشه و صفحه هاست اسپات را مشاهده می کنید که باید یوزر و پسورد خودتون رو وارد کنید.
اگر هم از طریق لن باشه شما باید IP روتر برد رو در نود بزنید صفحه هات اسپات باز میشه. البته معمولا جوری کانفیگ می کنند که شما هر IP را بزنید صفحه هات اسپات باز میشه و یوزر و نیم و پسورد که زدید بعد اینترنت فعال میشه.
موفق باشید

----------

*enzomartini*,*mj_blue*

----------

